# Paramedic TV show



## Melclin (Sep 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBAXX8Jgso[/YOUTUBE]

A new show coming out soon here. Follows a couple of student paramedics during training and then when they start going out on road for the first time. Its a spin off from another show of the same format that follows young coppers, which was pretty good. 

Should be reasonably interesting.


----------



## LondonMedic (Sep 11, 2011)

Young Aussie birds in uniform. Cracking.


----------



## akjim99 (Sep 29, 2011)

*No longer available*

Bummer, the video is no longer available.  I guess that's what happens when one pirates off the networks.  Of course they probably just lost a bunch of potential views, but that's secondary to feeling good about clamping down on those darn infringers.


----------

